# Are my replacement windows too small?



## jlgold4891 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, 
I had my original windows replaced with vinyl replacement windows. My question is, are the windows to small? On the outside of the house they look great, but on the inside, I notice the installer added extra pieces of wood to the frame of it and it doesn't look right to me. Any comments/suggestions appreciated. I took a pic of one of the windows before they sealed it up and added the wood as well as an after picture. I've never seen another house with new windows that has these extra wood pieces around it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi jlgold and welcome to the forum.
I'm not experienced with replacement windows so will follow to see what the pros say, but it does look to me like the windows were not the correct size. Did they measure and order them or did you?

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I suspect an exact fit would have been special order at a much higher price.


----------



## jlgold4891 (Feb 21, 2018)

The company came out and measured the windows and ordered them


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Hard to tell what they were up against with out seeing it with out the windows.
If you watched them do it you might see if it was like this.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I see windows replaced where they leave the existing frame and fit a smaller window. It's a shortcut.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't make much out of the 2nd picture, it's too dark. Everyone orders windows differently. Every replacement (retrofit) window will need an interior stop, so the trim they added inside is no surprise. 

The size of the gap around the window when viewed from the inside seems excessive, IMO. But some windows (old awnings) are like that... the old window frame has lots of stepped profiles that are moulded into the jamb (these grooves don't pop off like a typical stop would) and so those grooves leave a bigger gap on top and to a lesser extent on the sides. I typically Sawzall off those stepped stops off the top and sides to make the replacement window as big as possible. But not everyone does that. 

I've done a boatload of replacement windows since '91.

Yes, replacement windows are a shortcut, but they are often less expensive than a total tearout. Every customer is different.


----------



## jlgold4891 (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is a better picture of one of the newer windows recently installed.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Apparently you did not research replacement windows, too late now but you should have read something like this.


http://blog.sunrisewindows.com/the-number-one-problem-with-vinyl-replacement-windows


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done a ton of replacement windows. I think they really work best for replacing old double hung windows. Of course on my own house, I ripped the old units out and put in new finned windows with new trim inside and out. But that gets real pricey which is why replacements are so popular, especially in cold climates. 

On a double hung, typically there is a 1/2"x 1/2" stop on the outside, and the new window has to sized so that it hits those stops. I shoot for a 1/4" gap on the top and sides, more on the bottom. It's pretty cut and dried. In the OP's case, they aren't double hungs, maybe awnings or or sliders like xsleeper said. Those are a lot more difficult to order as a replacement window and you often have to get creative on the install. So....hard to say if someone goofed or if it was just a case of making the most of a difficult install.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you post an exterior pic ?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

One thing I could add... is that some cities codes almost dictate what the homeowner can or can't do with a bedroom window. Let's say for arguments sake that the window in post #8 is in a bedroom. 

Some city codes will allow you to put a replacement window into an old frame... in a bedroom even if it is too high... or too small to be an egress window. (Grandfather laws... where houses don't currently have egress windows in their bedrooms) 

But the minute you tear out the old frame, you are no longer grandfathered in... they require you to meet current egress codes as far as height and size of the opening is concerned.

So imagine you have a post wartime home with several awning windows up high. You can ONLY put a replacement (retrofit) window in such a window. And you are really screwed if your house is brick! It's either put in a replacement window in the old frame or you are going to be hiring a brick layer in addition to remodeling the rough opening size so that you can get a new construction style egress window to fit. 

Probably too much information... but I wanted to make the point that replacement windows are not always just about taking a "shortcut".


----------

